# Chassis Certifications in New York



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*Lebanon Valley Dragway* will have the NHRA inspector on site all day _*SATURDAY APRIL 7, 2012*_, but you need a time slot. Please contact _*[email protected]*_


----------

